# site in Manchester



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,
can anyone reccomend a site, cl/cs, or anything close to Old Trafford football stadium ,for a couple of nights in jan next year
Baza


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*

Nearest Site I know of is Warburton or parking 24 hour on Trinity way.

A mate of mine owns a plot of land right near Old Trafford but doubt he can be there for you when you need him to be.

TM


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*old trafford*

thanks TM, will look into that

Baza


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

The Caravan Club Site at Burrs in Bury is a handy site for OT.
You can walk into Bury & catch the tram directly to Old Trafford.
Catch the Altrincham service, the Piccadilly one just goes to the station
Alan


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Why not ask Fergie if you can park up in Van der Saar's goalmouth


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*old trafford*

Yeah , good idea Motormouth , will ask him ,theres not much chance of the ball going in there !!!!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Midnightrambler said:


> The Caravan Club Site at Burrs in Bury is a handy site for OT.
> You can walk into Bury & catch the tram directly to Old Trafford.
> Catch the Altrincham service, the Piccadilly one just goes to the station
> Alan


Thanks Alan will look at that ,would have to get the bus into Bury ,will have two 6 year old twins with us and they dont half slow you down walking!!

Baza


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Baza
Just checked on the local bus journey planner & it shows a 10 minute walk to the bus stop, (15 mins with kids)????
Thought I would let you know.
Alan


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have used burrs many times and there are no buses on a sunday from the site into bury


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

geordie01 said:


> i have used burrs many times and there are no buses on a sunday from the site into bury


Maybe not, but the main road (Brandlesholme Road) - about 10 or 15 minutes walk from the site - is one of the main arteries into Bury & thus I would expect buses to run on a Sunday albeit on a reduced service.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, there is service 468 which runs on a Sunday on Brandlesholme Road as the previous poster suggested.
www.gmpte.com is the journey planner website for this and also service 476 which is the weekly service
Hope this helps


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info, think I will do the Burrs site , and get the bus and tram as suggested, ,
Thanks again to Motormouth ,but as Fergie allways has the pitch water before a game I might have a problem getting a tag axle across to the goalmouth !!!!

Baza :wink:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

grandadbaza, just because a blue helps out a red you really don't have to thank me three times :lol:. Just let us have the 3 points & bragging rights (horrible term) that you expect to win next Wednesday!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

The thanks were ,one for each point .LOL ,actually didnt know how that happened ,only remember pressing the thank button once! must have been thinking how bad you will feel at 10 on weds night lol

Baza


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Midnightrambler said:


> The Caravan Club Site at Burrs in Bury is a handy site for OT.
> You can walk into Bury & catch the tram directly to Old Trafford.
> Catch the Altrincham service, the Piccadilly one just goes to the station
> Alan


I concur  Great site 

Or you can park outside our house - we are half an hour/40 mins away


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> grandadbaza, just because a blue helps out a red you really don't have to thank me three times :lol:. Just let us have the 3 points & bragging rights (horrible term) that you expect to win next Wednesday!


jimmyd0g

forgot to mention in last post ,Iam a lifetime (well since 1957) man u fan , but I still dont feel any animosity to my nephew(also a man u fan ) for playing for the blues, if you watch the Man city acadamey look out for him ,Adam Drury, my wifes brothers youngest

Baza


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

grandadbaza said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > grandadbaza, just because a blue helps out a red you really don't have to thank me three times :lol:. Just let us have the 3 points & bragging rights (horrible term) that you expect to win next Wednesday!
> ...


Don't know if you will have seen the attached - particularly the bit of MCFC v Stoke

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Academy-news


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*MCFC academy*

/quote]

Don't know if you will have seen the attached - particularly the bit of MCFC v Stoke

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Academy-news[/quote]

Yep have thats Adam the one on the furthest right of middle row


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe Elland Road just down the track from Manchester has a car park if your really stuck.

I mean, the mind boggles when you think of all the potential chemical desposal points that'll be round there !!

Freddiebooks


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Can't believe you were all posting this evening, why were you not watching FC United beat Rochdale on ESPN?????


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Burrs is a very nice site. I would suggest you check availability as it is extremely popular at weekends and fills up quickly.

Stewart


----------

